# Crazy Mango Question ??....



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello

Im sat here sobbing.... debating wether or not to post what seems like a crazy question....

I had ET on Saturday just gone after my 2nd ICSI, took it really easy in the afternoon had a little walk with my DH and since then have felt pretty positive.  On Saturday night had a healthy dinner after which I decided to eat a Mango - thought nothing of it at the time.

Have been reading with interest lots of old posts in the 2ww section, one of which said to avoid mango for the same reason you would avoid fresh pinneaple, to prevent any uterine contraction.

During early Sunday morning I woke with bad tummy ache, when I got up I figured it must me down to the bloating following my EC - I had 14 collected in total.

Ive always eaten fairly healthy food and thought I was pretty clear on what you can/cant eat during the 2ww.  I have really upset myself now thinking I have jepordised my chances.

Anyone else fammiliar with this?? or is it my 2ww crazy head!  Thanks in advance - Sara


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Sarah-
don't worry hon, really sure you would have to eat tonnes of mango to have a problem- you get all sorts of aches following EC and ET, in the 2ww its a nightmare- 

My sister in law said indigestion was first sign she had that she was preg-  

I'm also going slightly crazy at the half way point in my 2ww

good luck

K x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

try not to worry, I'd never heard of these things when I did IVF last time 8yrs ago, and if it was such a problem the clinics would give the warning at ET, they never said anything to me!!!  

Dawn xx


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks so much Livity K and Dawn

I did try to reasure myself that in some parts of the world mango would be eaten every day - these ladies manage to get pregnant!

Best of luck to you both - I appreciate the support.

Sara


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As livity says, please do not stress and worry yourself   I'm sure having a small amount of mango will do absolutely no harm at all.  It is very easy to fret about every single little thing because we've read somewhere that maybe we shouldn't have done this/that, eaten this/that etc etc etc.

I was told several years ago by a pharmacist (she'd been through IVF) to avoid mango and pineapple because in her culture (she was Asian), they believe they cause uterine contractions but you would honestly need to eat alot more mango than you have for it to be a problem.

Pineapple, kiwi, mango and papaya all contain enzymes that may stimulate the uterus and cause contractions but whilst it's a good idea to be cautious and not start wolfing down fruit salads piled high with these or drinking gallons of their juice, the odd fresh piece of fruit or small glass of juice will be fine.....as part of a healthy, balanced diet.

If you only had ET on Saturday and then had tummy pains on Sunday then it's more than likely from the EC procedure and all the drugs you have through treatment, especially the HCG trigger injection prior to EC and even more so, the progesterone support (Cyclogest, whatever you're on) during 2ww.....and the actual ET procedure can also cause some slight tummy cramping and contractions too due to the catheter being placed into your cervix and womb.

Try not to worry hun, sure you'll be absolutely fine.....it's very early days for you as you're only 3dpt at the moment...keep thinking positive thoughts  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Natasha

Thanks for your honesty, Ill steer well clear from now on - just to retain my sanity.

Im normally level headed and apply lots of logic.... not this morning!

I appreciate your advice, hopefully it will help others.

Sara x


----------

